# What are the laws re Nitric acid in Canada?



## carcrossguy (Jan 28, 2011)

Is 1 liter a big deal. Just need a bit to do small amount of refining. Dont really want to make nitric acid. Someone said you just order online and answer a bunch of questions?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know about the laws in Canada, but here in the US the hazmat fee will be about $35 no matter what size bottle you order. If you plan on getting more you might as well order it all in one shot.

Jim


----------



## RAG (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe you could obtain it from most chemical supply companies after filling out minimal paperwork. Just be sure not to buy anything with it that could lead them to believe you are making explosives, eg. glycerol, hexamine, etc. or you would be reported to the authorities.


----------



## shyknee (Jan 28, 2011)

check this out http://www.nrcan-rncan.gc.ca/media/newcom/2008/200817a-eng.php


----------



## carcrossguy (Jan 29, 2011)

shyknee said:


> check this out http://www.nrcan-rncan.gc.ca/media/newcom/2008/200817a-eng.php



thanks. seems to imply that customers can resell nitric acid. they seem more concerned with ammonium nitrate. I wonder if they offer 67% nitric acid to skirt the regulations.


----------



## carcrossguy (Jan 30, 2011)

RESTRICTED COMPONENTS REGULATIONS OF THE EXPLOSIVES ACT

Prolab Scientific is registered with the Explosives Regulatory Division of Natural Resources Canada (NRCan). 
This chemical is available only to canadian schools and industries. 
It is no longer available to private individuals. 
Thank you for your understanding.
Reagent ACS Solution (~15.8M) 

Date of update 28-04-2010 
Chemical Formula HNO3


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 30, 2011)

How about technical grade?

Jim


----------

